# USMC Recon Cigars !



## Loki (Jan 26, 2012)

Sirs,

I thought you may find this interesting. While at the SHOTSHOW this year I ran across this company. It's called "Recon" cigars. I smoked a couple of them after the show at Gordon Bierch and they were great. As good and full bodied as anything I have smoked before and better than most. Although just a regular old typical Marine in my younger days these were really good cigars. Check out the link and drop them a line. One of the owners claims to be former Recon as well. I wouldn't know because all the guys I know have long since retired. The container, wrapper and ring alone are really cool & unique. Take care best of luck and thanks for your service. Semper Fi, from the Cooks Platoon. 

http://www.reconcigars.com/

http://www.thrillist.com/home-gadgets/miami/recon-cigars

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...s-in-25mm-phalanx-anti-aircraft-casing-tubes/


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 29, 2012)

Are they better quality wise than that crap "Semper Fi" wine or whatever it was called? Know plenty a Marine who said it was crap, and while not a big cigar smoker would be willing to give these a try if their good quality.


----------



## Loki (Jan 29, 2012)

I was very impressed as a cigar smoker occasionally and cutting back. They were, I must say well done. Full bodied, moderate draw (I prefer a tight draw) nice finish and very good flavor. For the price I would rate it 6.5 to 7 as a smoker. . Their not Fuenta's "Hemingway" but good for the price.


----------

